# Window Treatments



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

When I started looking at the prices of window treatments, I almost fainted. The cost of some of these things are insane. Especially the hunter douglas stuff. I ended up getting some "cheap" blinds from home depot for some 3'x5' windows I have. 
My take on treatments is to suck it up and spend the money on the "important" windows. Like a bay window in the front of the house. You can definitly tell the quality is there when you spend the money. And then there is the "she wants it" factor.....sigh.
Sorry, I can't help you with specific Pella window type treatments. Pella windows were not an option in my budget.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks,
I will also be looking at regular blinds instead of those insane priced items as you mentioned.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

As a window treatment dealer, I can tell you that you get what you pay for. I can't tell you who does Pella's inserts.
You can spend $100.00 per year for cheapies and replace them every few years or $400.00 for ones that will last 10-20 yrs. UV exposure and use is the key. A cheapie on the door between the house and the garage and is seldom used may last many years. The same thing placed on a window with southern exposure and used often might last two summers.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt,
Pella literature and website does not indicate features such as longevity, UV rejection etc of their window treatments. This is an important feature if one expects to get what they pay for. So I decided to visit a window treatment store to pick out some blinds. I believe I can get quality at a much lower price then what Pella is offering. Their prices on window treatments are not just insane but outright robbery.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

What's the thing with UV exposure that people should be concerned with ? Is it a matter of the treatments fading ? Does the material actually break down ?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Scott, It's all of the above for fabrics. If you can tell me what type you are looking for, I can guide you into the best deal.
The most common cheapie is the horizontal mini blind. Usually the most common thing to go is the lift cords, they get eroded by the sun when the blind is down and then jammed in the roller or claw in the up position. Second is the ladder that supports the slats. I had lunch at a Chili's today and that was the problem with every blind that I saw in the place. Aluminum slats have sharp edges that abrade all of the cordage and plastics are heavy and apply more strain to them. My current favorite in horizontals is bamboo. It's mid priced, rigid, fairly light and eco friendly. Notice that I didn't say 'cheap' so they also come with better quality ladders and lift cords.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt,
Thanks for posting that information. What you're saying makes a lot of sense. I just never thought about it.
I have some wooden horizontal blinds that I picked up from home depot. They're painted white and seem to be made pretty well. The blind itself is fairly rigid, but can bend with little effort if I force them. The brackets went in pretty easily and are holding firmly (knock on wood). I do feel the weight of the blinds when I pull on the cord to raise them though. I guess I'll see what I got myself into in a couple of years.

There are a few windows on the first floor which have the cheapo plastic horizontal blinds. I'm thinking one of them has the exact symptom you mentioned with the claw getting caught. It keeps gettting stuck and I have to wiggle it to get it down. I'll have to check it out. 

rjordan392, Sorry for hijacking this thread


----------

